# Anti-Drug Haunt



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I work at a mental health center in the southern coal fields of West Virginia. I have been dreaming of building a haunt to educate against drugs and alcohol. I believe it could be portable and moved to various festivals in the state to spread the message. 
Can people come up with ideas for rooms.

One room I have thought of is one where it is filled with 12 or 15 crates and cabinets on the walls. The names of various addictive substances painted on each. When the group enters, a tv screen displays the "Host" of the haunt that tells in a sing songy way that "lots of people get in a little deeper than they really intended to go, and stayed a lot longer than they intended to stay." At that time voices start coming from all of the boxes and crates, then they start banging open and closed (monster in a box illusion). The noise escalates and the "host" finally says "you better go! Things are getting a little out of hand."
At that time one of the larger boxes opens from the front spilling fog across the floor toward the guests. The fog will come from behind encouraging them to mover toward the door and out of the room.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

An alcohol pickled liver in a jar, a lung eaten up with tar, a face with half it's cheek and mouth missing from chewing tobacco, a person who is on heavy drugs and cut all the skin off their own face, one who is jumping off a building that thinks they can fly, the ghosts of 2 young teenagers, 1 holding a bottle of alcohol and a steering wheel. This is quite a challenge you have set before yourself. It is a great idea. I hope you can pull it off.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Those all sound great but how would they play in a room?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Who doesn't love drugs? I do!

That aside, maybe make a freaked out vision quest room. Voice over: "Little Johnny B. Goode wanted to be like his favorite art noise band and go on a trip, but little did he know that the destination would be his own personal hell!"

then go all nuts with the surreal crap. Babies eating knives, cats reading newspapers, and fat guy whose stomach is a big mouth and he's feeding it giant bugs.

go for the freakout!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

These are great keep it coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

The possibilities are endless for this........corpses dying of all kinds of drug-related causes. tombstones with anti-drug epitaphs,skeletons posed in all kinds of dangerous and drug-induced death poses. How about a crash scene from drunk driving? See if you can find a car or large part of a car that you can make into a crash scene? Or how about a morgue scene with drug causes of death? Just look around at some common room ideas and modify them to suit your theme. You could hand out some anti-drug literature along with the candy no?

Good luck


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it's an excellent idea.I'm 16, I don't do drugs and never plan to, haunting is my drug. Maybe with this idea you can knock some f***ing sense into some kids, kids these days just do drugs so they can fit into the crowd.Yep, your possibilities are endless because almost every cause of death can be related to drugs.You can do a couple of hangmen for suicide, and how about a blacklight room with all kinds of trippy posters and then have a couch with a couple of corpses dressed up like "stoner" kids.If this all goes through I think that the media and news will really love it, and you'll probably get worldwide recognition.SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What would be a good set for the phrase "I just wanted to fit in"?


----------



## Mephisto (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd say just be careful where you go with this if you want the message to actually be listened to.

From what I've gathered, Reefer Madness etc. style things generally backfire in that not only do kids no longer listen because of the insane, obviously untrue, things that are claimed, but they then stop listening to the actual problems as well thinking it's just more of the same. Not saying you would do this per se, but I've noticed it from a lot of anti-drug presentations and I know that the police lecture that is given around here is filled with misinformation and in the marijuana section of the information is taken directly from Reefer Madness. (sigh)

Now there is plenty of horror left with presenting factual information:

Cigs - Tar lungs, various other things, and perhaps the most frightening (though doubt you'd get away with it ) ED

Alcohol - Liver, etc.

LSD - While I've never done any drugs myself, someone whom I've talked to used to have 'visions' of people being killed, starving, commiting suicide, etc. while coming down from acid (in their own words "It was wonderful except for the end."

Ecstasy - One of the more serious issues I've found, most kids seem to think it's harmless, and most are quite disturbed when you explain what it can do to the hypothalamus and it's effects due to that.

Heroin: Since it's so addictive, you could have a someone mainlining a giant vat or something.

And while not drugs or alcohol, if you threw in a bit on body dysmorphic disorders there's a lot of f'ed up looking stuff there too, anorexia and bulimia can result in perhaps the most frightening images I've ever seen.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It may be best to stick with the results of use. I have been dealing with drug addicts for a long time now. I see death all around them. First the trust of people close to them dies. Then finances die. Then relationships die. Then ther very future dies but they still live. They really are like zombies. I have seen people beg police to file for them to go to the mental hospital because they have burned every bridge in their lives.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

It's a very noble idea and I don't want to be negative but the idea of a "message-based" haunt sounds a bit too similar to the super-religious Hell Houses. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> It's a very noble idea and I don't want to be negative but the idea of a "message-based" haunt sounds a bit too similar to the super-religious Hell Houses. Just my 2 cents.


Yeah, that is what I thought. and being that kids/people tend to ether ignore those, or go simply for the fright of it and not the message then im not sure it will work. Good idea, however a lot of people will have the "it cant happen to me" thing going on.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

There is a modern day parable that we therapists speak of often.

One day a man was walking along the beach after a massive storm had passed. The beach was littered with the still moving bodies of thousands of starfish. As he looked at the tragic sight he saw another man walking toward him on the same beach. The other man was busily picking up the dieing starfish and throwing them back to the sea. When they got close the first man spoke, “It can’t make any difference there are too many”. The second man simply reached down picked up another and as he tossed it in the sea said “It made a difference to that one.”


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with using tractor trailers as haunts? I read in an article in Haunted Attraction about one that was a series of trailers connected somehow behind a facade. It was in an amusement park, if I remember correctly, for some time. I wonder what the requirements would be?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

As noble as this sounds I'm with Uruk-Hai on this one as well. Personally I'm not a huge fan of any entertainment format that pushes a message. I partake in it because I want to be entertained not lectured in an entertaining format.

And yes, the first thing I though too was Hell Houses.


----------

